# Merrick vs Whole earth farms???



## grannycar (Dec 26, 2014)

as the title states. what it the differenc between the two besides whole earth farms price! both are merrick correct?
is it the quality of food? what they use??


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

If you check dogfoodadvisor.com you can see the specific ingedient differences and that might mean. They are both good quality food. I researched both and went with Whole Earth foods for my small dog based on the ingredients and price. I honestly think they are just trying to attract a different market to sell food too.


----------



## grannycar (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea well from the looks of it, Merrick may use more meat based higher quality opposed to whole earth? In honesty it's made by the same people it's probably just run off Merrick in whole earth lol


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

as mentioned, the main difference is the amount of meat. plus merrick has the GF options too. for a small dog, price difference would be minimal overall so i would just go with merrick. my guy has had the GF duck and loved it and I have a bag of lamb/rice in the basement freezer as our next bag.


----------



## grannycar (Dec 26, 2014)

Well i have a 5 month old Lab. So she will not be a "small" dog hahah. but I already feed her merrick and is doing well on it. a few months I will be switching her to Merricks ALS and pick one of those wonderful flavors that even make me hungry!


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Merrick grain free has a higher meat percentage than whole earth farms.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I chose Merrick because there were more options for rotation than with whole earth.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Merrick has come a long way in the recent years. They discontinued all of their old lines about a year ago, and relaunched their foods with no GMO's, good grain free varieties etc. Honestly, I'm not impressed with merrick from a price standpoint. It's an OK food, but at a high price. I would go with Whole Earth, because you still get the quality but for a much better more decent price.


----------



## Ladybug2010 (Jul 25, 2017)

I feed my girl Whole Earth Farms and was thinking about feeding her Merrick BUT Whole Earth Farms IS Merrick. I strongly believe that Merrick made Whole Earth Farms to suit customers who don't want to pay the higher price but still want to feed the better food than Purina or Iams.


----------

